

Steve Jobs Stanford Commencement Address: Death Is The Destination We All Share - nycruz
http://immaturebusiness.com/?p=2223

======
paulocal
One of the best speeches of all time.

~~~
nycruz
It was indeed. I listen to it every time I doubt myself or need some
encouragement.

